# comment exporter mails de thunderbird 3 pc vers mac



## hervev8 (21 Février 2010)

hello a tous voila j'ai .... switcher !!! pour MAC 

je suis passer de PC au MAC 

mais je n'arrive pas a copier/transferer mes mails de mon thunderbird 3 sur pc a thunderbird 3 sous mac 

j'ai bien tenter 2/3 trucs mais niet !!
bon si qq a le tuto mais bien clair et détaillé car suis un gros nul !!:love:
ca urge car y tout mes mail de boulot et je me vois pas trimbaler mes 2 ordi


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2010)

bonjour 
très simple
et déjà expliqué plusieurs fois

plusieurs methodes
une simplissime
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/passer-de-thunderbird-a-mail-297760.html#post5398373


----------



## Aliboron (22 Février 2010)

En effet, expliqué à de nombreuses reprises. 

Le lien de Pascalformac indique comment faire en transférant tout par IMAP. Mais on peut aussi faire le transfert direct des boîtes MBOX, voir par exemple ce fil...


----------



## hervev8 (23 Février 2010)

merci pour ces reponses je vais teste des que j'ai 5 min !! je vous tiens au jus !!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2010)

si t'as QUE 5 mns , la methode geek mbox est plus rapide mais... plus delicate


----------

